# what's everyone using to clean their tank?



## Flexin5 (Nov 12, 2011)

i'm still using the good old mag float but i feel like there's something better out there. even when using the mag float to get the tank looking nice and clean i have to go at it with a razor, i just buy the pack of exacto blades at the dollar store but they are a one time use thing really. 

are other magnet cleaners better? like the flipper with the blade? i don't have starfire glass so i'm not worried about it scratching, starfire scratches if you look at it wrong lol


----------



## notclear (Nov 5, 2011)

I like the Tunze Care magnets that it is almost impossible to scratch the glass with sand etc. Wait for the Tunze Care Booster to augment the cleaner.


----------



## conix67 (Jul 27, 2008)

I have recently switched to the Flipper and I use only the blade side on it now. I used to scrape front glass with the razor blade attached to a home made handle but the Flipper is far more convenient and don't need to get my hand wet to do so. 

My old mag float broke a while back. Didn't realize this thing also breaks. I could have fixed it but didn't bother.


----------



## Tenurepro (Jun 22, 2016)

I have the flipper and the tunze magnet ... the tunze would be great if it could float... but it doesn’t and inevitably the blades fall off the magnet and come down crushing your favorite sps frags... then you have to put your hand in the tank to fish it out ... so I just use the flipper with the metal side


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## notclear (Nov 5, 2011)

As for the Tunze Care, that's why I said wait for the Care Booster:

https://www.tunze.com/DE/en/details/0222.000-care-booster.html


----------



## aks72ca (Apr 19, 2014)

*Tiger Shark Floating Magnet Algae Cleaner*

Hi,

Have been using the Tiger Shark Floating Magnet Algae Cleaner for both my Starfire Cubes..

Neil


----------



## notclear (Nov 5, 2011)

I also used the tiger shark floating magnet before, but no matter how careful I was, I still scratched the glass with the sand! But not in the case of the Tunze Care!


----------



## gtgwin (May 4, 2014)

I use the tunze magnet as well. It is a little annoying when it falls but I'm really careful with it now and it doesn't happen often.
Prefer it over the mag float.


----------



## wtac (Mar 17, 2006)

Ive been using the MagFloat with an EasyBlade attachment for the past...seems like forever. 

The blades are a bit of a pain to get replacements now but with the many aquariums I services a week, I get about a months use. Flipping/turning the blade prior to each use helps move the micro burr at the blade edge to it still is relatively sharp for many aquariums.

Unlike traditional mag algae scrubbers, the blade does all the work and not the scrubby side.

Never scratched the glass as I let the blade scrape to the substrate line and move at angle or scrape vertically the 4" above the substrate line and then move to a horizontal direction.


----------

